# From LG Creek Trail to Coyote Creek Trail, how to?



## Kwantani (Sep 26, 2002)

How do I get from LG Creek Trail to Coyote Creek Trail? is there a connection bike path between the 2? 
if not, what's the best street route to take from LGCT to CCT?

thx


----------



## Pedo (Jul 31, 2008)

Maybe this will help.

http://www.sjparks.org/Trails/images/Maps/CityTrailsMap.html


----------



## dlbcx (Aug 28, 2002)

Since the Los Gato trail ends in Willow Glen, you will work your way to Minnesota and head east untIl you get to Senter. Then, take Senter to Hellyer. Make a left onto Hellyer then just before you get to the bridge, look to the right. There is a small trail that will drop you onto the Coyote trail.
Don't know if you have ridden Coyote but there is some rough pavement so watch out!


----------

